# Getting Phantom/Blank recordings.



## Jack Vogel (Dec 4, 2017)

This morning I went to turn on a program on my TiVo Edge and was informed that all six of the streams were in use. I took a look and all six of them were for a group of channels in the 1000s that I don't get (think they are Pay-Per-View). Since I don't get that channel there is no actual content in the recording and no program information, not even a title. I looked though my "To Do" list and there seems to be another recording like this scheduled for Thursday morning. I have about 60 One Pass recordings set up. This is after clearing out about 20 for shows that are no longer on the air. I've checked all of the scheduled One Pass recordings for their list of "upcoming" and NONE of them seem to be the culprit.


----------



## LarryAtHome (Feb 18, 2008)

You may have some channels enabled that you do not get. Check what channels are checked off as you receive.


----------



## rpj22 (Mar 27, 2016)

Jack Vogel said:


> This morning I went to turn on a program on my TiVo Edge and was informed that all six of the streams were in use. I took a look and all six of them were for a group of channels in the 1000s that I don't get (think they are Pay-Per-View). Since I don't get that channel there is no actual content in the recording and no program information, not even a title. I looked though my "To Do" list and there seems to be another recording like this scheduled for Thursday morning. I have about 60 One Pass recordings set up. This is after clearing out about 20 for shows that are no longer on the air. I've checked all of the scheduled One Pass recordings for their list of "upcoming" and NONE of them seem to be the culprit.


I'm getting this too, on a Bolt running TE4. Also, check this thread:
Random season pass I didn't create nor delete


----------



## Jack Vogel (Dec 4, 2017)

LarryAtHome said:


> You may have some channels enabled that you do not get. Check what channels are checked off as you receive.


Thanks. I went through our channels list and cleared out a bunch that we don't actually get. The channels in question are soccer channels so still no clue why it was setting up six recordings of the same event.


----------



## rpj22 (Mar 27, 2016)

Jack Vogel said:


> Thanks. I went through our channels list and cleared out a bunch that we don't actually get. The channels in question are soccer channels so still no clue why it was setting up six recordings of the same event.


Mine are for the soccer channel too. Deleting the channel may solve the problem, but it doesn't explain the bug. Plus what happens to someone who actually wants to record the soccer channel sometimes? I'm trying to figure out what caused this in the first place, and why it only seems to be happening to three of us. The only thing I've done out of the ordinary lately is that I transferred a couple of season passes from my Roamio to my Bolt. None of them looked even remotely like this bogus pass. Have you transferred any passes lately?


----------



## tpm (Dec 28, 2007)

Happening to me also on Roamio. I deleted the channel from the guide and hopefully that works


----------



## Jack Vogel (Dec 4, 2017)

rpj22 said:


> Mine are for the soccer channel too. Deleting the channel may solve the problem, but it doesn't explain the bug. Plus what happens to someone who actually wants to record the soccer channel sometimes? I'm trying to figure out what caused this in the first place, and why it only seems to be happening to three of us. The only thing I've done out of the ordinary lately is that I transferred a couple of season passes from my Roamio to my Bolt. None of them looked even remotely like this bogus pass. Have you transferred any passes lately?


No I haven't transferred any season passes onto this device.


----------

